# Full livery Stroud/Cirencester



## pootler (9 July 2016)

Can anyone recommend a full livery with excellent facilities, individual turnout with good grazing and a decent school.  An indoor would be awesome but I know they are a rare luxury! 

I have searched past posts but tge majority ask for DIY or grass livery.


----------



## Kylara (9 July 2016)

I know Talland have a couple of spaces, depends if you want big yard or not though!


----------



## pootler (12 July 2016)

I'd prefer somewhere smaller if possible!


----------



## Bertolie (27 July 2016)

Bownhill equestrian (though it might have a different name now) on Selsley common near Stroud were advertising a while back.


----------



## Crackerz (28 July 2016)

I work in Ciren, i will ask around


----------



## Lanky Loll (28 July 2016)

The Old Kennels: https://www.facebook.com/The-Old-Kennels-200599029961330/ (outdoor no indoor, amazing off road hacking)


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 September 2016)

Hi pootler! There is a Cirencester and vicinity Facebook page which often has yards advertised and would be worth a look. 
I know of a great yard at Quennington or closer to me by Fairford of these are not too far out?


----------



## MiaWatkins (7 September 2016)

Hi! Billow Farm in Berkley has a few spaces I think! you can check out their website! individual t/o with three schools 1 indoor, xc course, hacking, owners live on site and beautiful stabling, they offer full, part and DIY livery


----------

